
How would you responsibly disclose proof that p=np? - MarkPNeyer
suppose you find a proof that p = np, and with it, a simple process for solving np-complete problems. given that such a process would allow you to break all kinds of cryptographic protocols, how would you responsibly make this proof public? or would you?<p>if you announce that you have a proof, and provide evidence that you do, you're saying something like "in one week i will provide all computer users with a skeleton key that can open any lock" - what manner of chaos would ensue?<p>if you go to a trusted authority, which authority do you go to?<p>this sort of thing keeps me up at night.
======
chewxy
Write a paper, get it peer reviewed in a reputable math/compsci journal
(preferably math).

I'm not kidding

~~~
wslh
This is the kind of thing that doesn't need peer review in a reputable
journal. You can probe you point attacking NP algorithms in polynomial time,
this is your proof, the reality.

Since there are security implications, giving an alert in advance is a good
way to prevent side effects of your research.

~~~
tjgq
Technically, you could prove P=NP without actually discovering a polynomial-
time algorithm for an NP-hard problem. Not all proofs are constructive.

------
kineticfocus
Unless you actually have it working... just relax... there's a new 'proof'
written by an expert every day, that ends up being dis-proven. Also, be
mindful of the addictiveness of trying to solve these types of problems. Even
the thought of the hypothetical validation that could come with an answer
seems to be a very powerful thing.

------
dsjoerg
the right answer depends on whether you suspect others have already figured it
out as well. many discoveries are nearly simultaneously made by others because
the components to the solution become available.

remember that powerful countries have secret teams working on this stuff.

so you should remember that your technique may already be in the hands of
various good guys and bad guys.

thus, immediate disclosure may be for the best. anything else puts you in
serious physical danger. because if you haven't released the secret yet, then
kidnapping or killing you may keep the genie in the bottle.

------
seiji
See [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/toast/to...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/toast/toast.html#antibodies)

------
charlesjshort
Don't tell anyone but very carefully selected disciples.

------
icedchai
you should watch the movie "Sneakers".

